# Acts 2:38



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Sep 17, 2004)

I was thinking of putting this into the Baptism forum but then I noticed it said 'debate and discuss' so I decided this was just more of a question.

How have reformed writers and theologians delt with Acts 2:38 as on first readings (and all other readings after that) it seems that Baptism is what frees us of our sins uzzled: Isnt this what members of the Early Church like Augustine, Bishop Ambrose, Clement of Alexandria etc... thought? How do we deal with it? What is all your takes?


----------



## Ianterrell (Dec 9, 2004)

Notice that the men are exhorted to "Repent...and be baptized". Repenting in the name of Christ and taking his seal of affirmation are means of grace that accompany salvation. The goal is to be joined to Christ, to participate in his covenant. The promise given is the Holy Spirit. 

[Edited on 10-12-2004 by Ianterrell]


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 9, 2004)

But Ian, If you phrase it like that, Couldn't the Baptist say, "Aha, Repent/Believe; therefore, Baptism!"?


----------



## pastorway (Dec 9, 2004)

why, yes, the Baptist could because he would be repeating exactly what the Bible positively confirms.

Repent, believe, be baptized.

As to the question at hand, we see that the gospel is both an invitation and a command - it is something we must obey! So if we obey the gospel what do we do? We repent and are baptized. We give evidence of living, saving faith by our actions (not that this means there is no such thing as a false profession but that is another thread).

If we repent and obey the gospel we know that we have been washed from our sin. The ordinance of baptism does not wash us, but points to the Baptism of the Spirit, which does!

Phillip


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 9, 2004)

now, now, I was just saying that so that Ian might phrase it differently...there is always that verse 39, though...


----------



## Ianterrell (Dec 9, 2004)

Jake,

I don't feel a need to phrase it differently, I'm not going out of my way to sound Paedobaptist. I don't think that Peter is giving a logical 2 step process for becoming a church member. He says repent and be baptized for the remission of sins. Not repent and be baptized to become a disciple. If the Baptists want to assert that the logical process lined up in scripture is that we repent and be baptized in order to obtain justification they might at least be dealing with some kind of "apparent" message in the text.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 9, 2004)

Ok, Iain,
I understand


----------

